# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  First cycle as female

## Alosh81

Sup guys,

My gf is going to do a anavar cycle, i just want to do some research to inform some deep info to her so everything goes perfect.

So she is thinking
5mg anavar a day, and then raise to 10 depening on how she feels. For 10weeks.

My questions, does she need pct? And other drugs with this cycle? Or is it just 5mg anavar for 10 wks and then done. Ima give her some liv52 and milk thistle also.

Ty for help guys!

----------


## Couchlock

Woman don't need pct

----------


## austinite

I would throw away the milk thistle. Better to use NAC only. 

I would also suggest staying at 5 mg daily through the entire cycle since its a first.

----------


## Alosh81

> I would throw away the milk thistle. Better to use NAC only. 
> 
> I would also suggest staying at 5 mg daily through the entire cycle since its a first.


Allright, thanks Dana. Give Rob a kiss from me  :Wink:

----------


## thisAngelBites

Haha, when I read "First Cycle as female", I thought it was a m to f transexual who had cycled previously as a man. I probably need more sleep.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haha, when I read "First Cycle as female", I thought it was a m to f transexual who had cycled previously as a man. I probably need more sleep.


Same here lol

----------


## GearHeaded

older thread, but curious why liver support is recommended for a cycle with 5mg of VAR for a woman ? 

VAR at that dose not only is NOT Liver toxic, its actually prescribed to treat alcoholic liver disease (because VAR has regenerative properties). At that low dosage VAR is a liver healer/regenerator 

At a male dose of 50-100mg per day, then yes its hepatoxic cause yes its still 17-alpha-alkylated, but anything at high enough dosages is liver toxic.

----------


## Alosh81

> older thread, but curious why liver support is recommended for a cycle with 5mg of VAR for a woman ? 
> 
> VAR at that dose not only is NOT Liver toxic, its actually prescribed to treat alcoholic liver disease (because VAR has regenerative properties). At that low dosage VAR is a liver healer/regenerator 
> 
> At a male dose of 50-100mg per day, then yes its hepatoxic cause yes its still 17-alpha-alkylated, but anything at high enough dosages is liver toxic.


True, thinking abt putting her on clen and var. First week 5mg var and then bump it to 10 for 9more weeks. On the clen, im not rlly sure, what would u do?

----------


## GearHeaded

> True, thinking abt putting her on clen and var. First week 5mg var and then bump it to 10 for 9more weeks. On the clen, im not rlly sure, what would u do?


start with the VAR for a few weeks first, evaluate any sides. if all is good then throw in the Clen . start with 20mcg the first week, then 30mcg next week, then 40mcg final two weeks .. then come off the clen for 3 weeks and repeat.
If she is sensitive to Clen and gets the jitters and too amped up, then use T3 instead. start at 25mcg, after a week or two go to 50mcg and she does not need to cycle off and on t3

----------


## Alosh81

> start with the VAR for a few weeks first, evaluate any sides. if all is good then throw in the Clen . start with 20mcg the first week, then 30mcg next week, then 40mcg final two weeks .. then come off the clen for 3 weeks and repeat.
> If she is sensitive to Clen and gets the jitters and too amped up, then use T3 instead. start at 25mcg, after a week or two go to 50mcg and she does not need to cycle off and on t3


Allright! Does she need any protection or recovery items?

----------


## GearHeaded

> Allright! Does she need any protection or recovery items?


no ancillaries or anything needed with such a light protocol . monitor blood pressure and resting heart rate daily, both Var and Clen can effect these.
don't run Var longer then 10 weeks. don't mix clen with other stimulants like ephedra

----------


## NACH3

> Haha, when I read "First Cycle as female", I thought it was a m to f transexual who had cycled previously as a man. I probably need more sleep.


So did I TAB - I was like what a let down

----------


## NACH3

> older thread, but curious why liver support is recommended for a cycle with 5mg of VAR for a woman ? 
> 
> VAR at that dose not only is NOT Liver toxic, its actually prescribed to treat alcoholic liver disease (because VAR has regenerative properties). At that low dosage VAR is a liver healer/regenerator 
> 
> At a male dose of 50-100mg per day, then yes its hepatoxic cause yes its still 17-alpha-alkylated, but anything at high enough dosages is liver toxic.


Just a safer protocol imho

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Haha, when I read "First Cycle as female", I thought it was a m to f transexual who had cycled previously as a man. I probably need more sleep.


Same! Lol

----------

